# Compak K3 Lens Hood Mod



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I recently bought a Compak K3 from @dfk41 for espresso. I know that this grinder can sometimes have a bad rap but coming from a Feldgrind, which produced really good ground coffee but like any hand grinder is a pain if you're grinding multiple shots to dial in, it's been a complete joy for me.

I've been able to easily experience how tweaking the grind can alter the results in the cup and although it has a reputation about bad retention my experience has been that rattling the delivery chute and a quick brush out with an artist's paintbrush brings out much of what's been left behind.

I've been using the hopper that came with it but wanted to see if I could single dose.

My first attempt was using the funnel that comes with the aeropress along with a spice jar used to help with popcorning.










It worked ok but let's face it, it didn't improve the k3's already challenging looks and I wanted to see if a lens hood mod would help blow out some of the trapped grounds.

The throat of the grinder has a 47mm diameter. I bought this 49mm lens hood

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01C70W4QI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'd expected to have to take the metal ring off the rubber hood and manipulate the hood into the throat of the grinder. But in reality it's possible to effectively screw the complete unit down onto the grinder. This is the result



















I've found that a Kilner lid fits nicely inside the mouth of the hood, which deals with popcorning and also provides a seal so that when the hood is pressed down some stuck grinds get blown out into the PF or collection cup.



















It's early days but I'm finding that after deep cleaning the burrs and running a couple of doses through, a dose in of 15.2g gives me around 14.9-15g out - albeit with the previously mentioned chute rattling and a quick tweak with a paintbrush.

As experiments go, one that only costs £4.49 has to be worth a shot and so far I'm well pleased with the results.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Retention is always a bugger but you seem to be on the right lines for reducing it. Glad you like it! I found it a good little grinder for what it was and I hope it will give you years of service!


----------

